# Wisconsin Duck Hunting bad year how about you guys



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

last year all I shot was 12 ducks and they were 4 male mallards 2 wood

ducks 4 bluebill and 2 buffleheads so last year was a horrible year and

hope this year will be better


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Spoke with some guys from the SE part of WI and they did alright...

Welcome to the site!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

The weather didnt want to cooperate in SC WI. We didnt do worth a crap for numbers, but both my boys could carry a gun this year and we had a good time.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hunted over there 3 mornings and shot 5 ducks, wasnt too bad. Did most of my hunting in MN last fall.


----------



## grizzlybear (Jan 6, 2006)

I would say last year was one of my worst duck hunting years yet. I live near the Horicon Marsh and the numbers were here, but they didn't seem to want to leave the federal side. Must have been enough food for them in the marsh. There were ducks going to the fields after the season. Opening weekend we shot a lot of ducks in the fields and after two days they were gone. Weather I feel was the biggest factor.


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

Had a very good season in my parts, excellent last week. Went out 3 times and limited 3 times of greenheads and geese.... Hated to see it close but didn't have a choice the day the season closed the water was frozen....


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I live right on the MI/WI border and we just did not see the ducks we normally do, I think the majority of the divers bypassed us and the few times we stocked up some geese we had to deal with roost busters but we still did okay on geese. Gotta say I hope next year is better too.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have some great duck hunting land in Northern Califormia , had the best year of my life. It was awesome!!!   Never got skunked and I hunted a ton.


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

we hunt western wisconsin, and had the best year to date. there were birds in every pothole it seemed. we hunted spots that most other people are to lazy to hunt. :wink:


----------

